# مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسان



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسان 
يسال عنك ان غبت ........ يقترب منك اذا بعدت 

مااجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان 
يخاف عليك ..... 
يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده.....والالم 





مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت 

مااجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ... ويدافع عنك... ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك 

مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان​
يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت 
ويشجعك ان جبنت...ينصحك ان اخطأت 








مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
كاتما للسر............ .حافظا للعهد 
وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب 

فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...... فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت 
فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله على نعمته عليك ​
انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود 
اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا

منقول​


----------



## rana1981 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*جد ما اجمل ان نجد انسان بكل هذه المواصفات الرائعة يلي ذكرتيها بس يا ترا حنلاقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مواصفات جميلة موجودة اخت رنا بالانسان المسيحي الحقيقي
شكرا"candy shop
موضوع رائع 
سلام المسيح*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي كاندي علي كلامك الجميل ده


وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *جد ما اجمل ان نجد انسان بكل هذه المواصفات الرائعة يلي ذكرتيها بس يا ترا حنلاقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل *​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *مواصفات جميلة موجودة اخت رنا بالانسان المسيحي الحقيقي*
> *شكرا"candy shop*
> *موضوع رائع *
> *سلام المسيح*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا على ردك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي كاندي علي كلامك الجميل ده​*
> 
> 
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



شكراااااااا ليك يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

> مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان
> يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت
> 
> مااجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ... ويدافع عنك... ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك
> ...


​
بجد موضوع غايه فى الروووووووووووووعه ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح فلبك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> بجد موضوع غايه فى الروووووووووووووعه ياكاندى​
> 
> ربنا يفرح فلبك​



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود 

اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا

حقا كاندى
نحن نعيش فى زمن انانى ملىء بالشرور
ورغم ذلك فهذا الانسان موجود فى الصديق الوفى 
وفى الحبيب او الحبيبة الذى والتى تعرف المعنى الحقيقى للحب
وقبل كل ذلك علينا ان نكون ذلك الانسان قبل ان نبحث عنة حولنا
فمن عاش لنفسة فقط ما استحق ان يولد
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود ​
> 
> اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا​
> حقا كاندى
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااا للتعليق الراااااااااااااااائع يا وليم

نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك  حياتك​


----------



## فونتالولو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك يا احل كاندي الموضوع جميل اوي
 ديما تمتعيننا 
انا بوافق وليم في رايه 
بس اشكر ربنا انا املك الانسانه والصديقه ديه*


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *تعيش ايدك يا احل كاندي الموضوع جميل اوي*
> *ديما تمتعيننا *
> *انا بوافق وليم في رايه *
> *بس اشكر ربنا انا املك الانسانه والصديقه ديه*


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى 

وربنا يخليكوا لبعض​


----------



## SALVATION (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...
يسأل عنك ان غبت..... يقترب منك اذا بعدت....
ما أجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــان يخاف عليك...
يحبك يرعاك... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده ...والالم...
ما أجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا..
فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا تفرحون معا ... تحزنون معا...
وتتألمون معا مأاجمل ان يكون لديك انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان...
يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت...
ويلتمس لك العذر ان اسأت...
مااجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك... ويدافع عنك...
ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك....
ما  اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان...
يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت ويشجعك ان جبنت...
ينصحك ان اخطأت...
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــان كاتما للسر...
حافظا للعهد وفيا للوعد ...
صادق اللسان والقلب...
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان يشعرك بالراحه والامان...
انه مهم حدث اختلاف او وقعت مشاكل بينكم ....
لن يتخلى عنك تشعر بتمسكه بك لاخر...
لحظة فى حياتك شعورا يذيد ثقتك بنفسك ...
ويذهب الخوف عنك...
راحة وأمان لن تزول...
بل تذيد مع مرور الوقت​_​


----------



## viviane tarek (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*جاااااااامد جداااااااااااا"
حللللللللللللو جدااااااااااااااااااا"
فعلا" يا تونى تون كلام جميل جدا" 
ومشاعر غاية فالرقى
ربنا يبركك
*​*ملحوظة*​*لو صادفت هذا الشخص ..............
ابقى قول............؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

مشاعر غاية فالرقى
ربنا يبركك اخ تونى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*فعلا ما أجمل أن يكون لدينا هذا الانسان لكن هنلاقيه فين يا تونى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسى على الموضوع حلوووووو اوووووى و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

موضوع فى قمه الروووووووعه يا تونى 
تسلم ايدك ياباشا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*راااااائع جدا يا توني
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


viviane tarek قال:



*جاااااااامد جداااااااااااا"
حللللللللللللو جدااااااااااااااااااا"
فعلا" يا تونى تون كلام جميل جدا" 
ومشاعر غاية فالرقى
ربنا يبركك
*​*ملحوظة*​*لو صادفت هذا الشخص ..............
ابقى قول............؟؟؟؟*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك الجميل

واكيد موجود ربنا يدبر
مشكوره كتييييير​_​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


كليمو قال:



مشاعر غاية فالرقى
ربنا يبركك اخ تونى
سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


bent el3dra قال:



*فعلا ما أجمل أن يكون لدينا هذا الانسان لكن هنلاقيه فين يا تونى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسى على الموضوع حلوووووو اوووووى و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...

اكيد موجووووود لسه يا جماعه الدنيا بخييييييييييير
ميرسى كتييير على مرورك ومدخلتك
مشكوووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع فى قمه الروووووووعه يا تونى 
تسلم ايدك ياباشا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير يا مان على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


rana1981 قال:



*راااااائع جدا يا توني
الرب يباركك​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووره_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*موضوع رائع يا توني 
صحيح مفيش اجمل من ان الواحد يلاقي انسان يشاركة كل مشاعرة سواء كانت حزن او فرح
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## SALVATION (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


rgaa luswa قال:



*موضوع رائع يا توني 
صحيح مفيش اجمل من ان الواحد يلاقي انسان يشاركة كل مشاعرة سواء كانت حزن او فرح
ربنا يعوضك*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير
وميرسى اكتر على زوقك ومرورك
مشكوره خالص_​


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

موضوع هايل جدا جدا جدا جدا ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاك ويباركك​​​


----------



## SALVATION (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


سيمون يوسف قال:



موضوع هايل جدا جدا جدا جدا ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاك ويباركك​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير على التقيم الجميل
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووره_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*ميرررسى يا تونى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*




dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا تونى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


انا اللى ميرسى كتييير
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكوووووووووره كتييييييييييير​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*كل المشاعر الجميله راللي بتتكلم عليها يا توني *
*هنلاقيها في المسيح بس*
*ميرسي اووي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

_


mero_engel قال:



*كل المشاعر الجميله راللي بتتكلم عليها يا توني *
*هنلاقيها في المسيح بس*
*ميرسي اووي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
ميرسى كتيييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك ومدخلتك الجميله
مشكووووووره كتيييييير_​


----------



## sosana (26 فبراير 2009)

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان

يسال عنك ان غبت ........ يقترب منك اذا بعدت

ما اجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان

يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك

يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده ..... والالم
ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا ..... فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا

تفرحون معا.... تحزنون معا ...... وتتألمون معــــا

ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت

ما اجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ... ويدافع عنك ... ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك

ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت

ويشجعك ان جبنت ... ينصحك ان اخطأت

ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان

كاتما للسر ............ .حافظا للعهد

وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب

فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...... فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت

فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله على نعمته عليك

انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود

اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا

وما اجمل ان يكون هذا الانســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان فى الدنيا​
منقوووووووووول​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



> ما اجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان
> 
> يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك
> 
> ...



*موضوع اكثر من رائع

مرسي سوسنة الجميلة​*


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*موضوع جميل وكلماتةاجمل*
*ويستحق تقييم*
*شكرا ليكى يا سوسنا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

sosana
جميل موضوع يا سوسنا

شكراااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

موضوع جميل اووووى يا سوسنا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*راااااااااااااائع يا سوسنة
جميل جدااااااااا
تسلم ايدك
ويارب يكون لديك الانسان​*


----------



## happy angel (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*ميرسى كتيررر حبيبتى

موضوع رااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*موضوع جميل 

شكرا سوسانا

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (12 مايو 2009)

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

*مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسان

يسال عنك ان غبت ........ يقترب منك اذا بعدت


مااجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان

يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك


يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده.....والالم


مااجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا .....فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا

تفرحون معا.... تحزنون معا ...... وتتألمون معــــا


مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت


مااجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ... ويدافع عنك... ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك


مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت

ويشجعك ان جبنت...ينصحك ان اخطأت


مااجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان

كاتما للسر............ .حافظا للعهد

وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب


فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...... فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت

فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله على نعمته عليك

انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود

اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا


منقول​*


----------



## آن85 (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

جميييييييييييييل جدا   ميرسي على كلماتك الرائعة  الرب يبارك


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

حلو قوي ياروز الكلمات دي
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*


جميل جداااا يا وايت

شكرااااااااا موضوعك رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*


جميل قوووووي يا وايت روس 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



آن85 قال:


> جميييييييييييييل جدا   ميرسي على كلماتك الرائعة  الرب يبارك



ميرسي ليك يا آن

الرب ينور حياتك


----------



## white rose (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



bishoragheb قال:


> حلو قوي ياروز الكلمات دي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



ردك الحلو يا بيشو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## white rose (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

*


كليمو قال:




جميل جداااا يا وايت

شكرااااااااا موضوعك رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


أنقر للتوسيع...


الشكر ليك يا كليمو و لتشجيعك الدائم

الرب يباركك*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

*جميل جدا يا روز

ميرسى ليكى

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

موضوع جميل يا روز 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> *جميل جدا يا روز
> 
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​*



شكرا ليك يا بطل

الرب يباركك


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا روز
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ميرسي لمرورك و طلتك الدايمة على مواضيعنا يا كوكو

الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

*جميلة ها الكلمات اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



come with me قال:


> *جميلة ها الكلمات اختنا العزيزة*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*
مرورك الأجمل عزيزي

الرب يباركك كمان*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

*موضوع راائع روز
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راائع روز
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*



ميرسي لمشاركتك روكا

الرب يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

*فعلا يا روزا  انسان بالمواصفات دي نادر  في ايامنا
مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا قمر

الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

فعلا عندك حق يا قمر
موضوع رائع احيكي عليه
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *فعلا يا روزا  انسان بالمواصفات دي نادر  في ايامنا
> مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا قمر
> 
> الرب يفرح قلبك​*




*لحمدلله انو موجود و لو انو نادر
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## white rose (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا عندك حق يا قمر
> موضوع رائع احيكي عليه
> يسوع يرعاكي​




ميرسي يا نيفين مرورك اللي رائع متلك

الرب يباركك


----------



## المجدلية (13 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*

جميل اوووووووووووووووى موضوعك ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (14 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان ................*



naglaa_y قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووووى موضوعك ربنا يباركك




ميرسي يا نجلا

و يباركك كمان


----------



## sosana (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ميرسي اوووووووووووووي يا
راجعة ليسوع
جوجو
كليم
كوكو
بريسكلا
هابي انجل
مايكل
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

شكرا ليكى يا سوسنة


ربنا يباركك

وتكتبى مواضيع حلوة كده​


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ميرسي اووووووي يا جوجو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## sapry (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*شكرا لك اختى سوسنا*
*موضوع فعلا حلو اووووى اوووى*

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان

**يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك

يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده ..... والالم
ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا ..... فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا

تفرحون معا.... تحزنون معا ...... وتتألمون معــــا*
​


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ميرسي يا صبري على ردك الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

شكرا سوسنة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ميرسي اوووووي يا وليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## K A T Y (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

_*تحفة يا سوسنا*_

_*مواضيعك جميلة جدا*_

_*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ميرسي يا كاتي على ردك الجميل
انتي الاجمل ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان



يسال عنك ان غبت ........ يقترب منك اذا بعدت









ما اجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان



يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك

يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده ..... والالم
ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا ..... فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا

تفرحون معا.... تحزنون معا ...... وتتألمون معــــا






ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان



يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت

ما اجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ... ويدافع عنك ... ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك



ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان



يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت

ويشجعك ان جبنت ... ينصحك ان اخطأت






ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



كاتما للسر ............ .حافظا للعهد

وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب

فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...... فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت

فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله على نعمته عليك

انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود

اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا



وما اجمل ان يكون هذا الانســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان فى الدنيا








وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*وانت طيب ياكليمووو*
*ثانكس على الموضوع الجامد ده*
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*فعلا مفيش اجمل من ان الواحد يلاقي اللي بيحس بية ويشاركة دايما ويهتم بية 
موضوع رائع 
مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



كليمو قال:


> ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


:new5::new5::new5:



كل مليون انسان تعرفة 
ممكن تلاقى واحد بالوصف دة 

شكرا كليمو موضوع ناعم ورقيق 

شاعر   رومانس هتقول اية غير كدة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...... فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت

فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله على نعمته عليك

انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود

اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا



وما اجمل ان يكون هذا الانســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان فى الدنيا
عندك حق كليمو وجود شخص زى ده نادر جدا 

*موضوع جامد جدا كليمو 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك
*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



> ما اجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــــــــــــــــــــان
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جميييل جداا
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارتواء (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*جميل ان نصادف اناس كما وصفت عزيزي*

*هؤلاء الناس موجودون ولاكنهم نادرون !!*

*مواضيك دوماً لها طعم اخر !!*


*ارق التحايا القلبيه .. والرب يباركك على جهودك*


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

موضوع روعه يا كليمو يا جميل

تسلم ايدك

بس مبقاش في حاجه كده دلوقتي غير قليل خالص


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة

*


----------



## النهيسى (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*حقا من الصعب ان نجد مثل هذا الانسان


شكرا جدا

موضوع رائع ومؤثر جدا​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



> ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
فعلا انسان بالمواصفات دي
يكون كنز ثمين جدا لابد من المحافظه عليه 
لاننا لو فقدناه من المستحيل اننا نقدر نعوضه تاني



ميرسي علي الموضوع
يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



asmicheal قال:


> :new5::new5::new5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






يعني هنا نصف الجمال الروحي

واعتقد ان الدنيا لا تخلو 

شكرا لمرورك الرقيق

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

راجعة للمسيح

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

 didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*جميل اوووووووووووى الموضوع يا كليمو بجد
ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

وانت طيب يا كليمو

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااائع
مرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

اروويجة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*عزيزى كليمو/*
*قلما نجد في هذا العصر أنسان بهذه الصفات الجميل ... ولكنه أمل جديد في أن نبحث عن هذا الأنسان ربما نصادفه من خلال العام الجديد *
*الرب معك يبارك أختيارك آمين*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



ارتواء قال:


> *جميل ان نصادف اناس كما وصفت عزيزي*
> 
> *هؤلاء الناس موجودون ولاكنهم نادرون !!*
> 
> ...




ومرورك الاخت ارتواء

له طعم الفريز وكل الاطيايب

الشكر الجزيل الك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



روزي86 قال:


> موضوع روعه يا كليمو يا جميل
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> بس مبقاش في حاجه كده دلوقتي غير قليل خالص




روزي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة

يعني نحاول..


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

نيفين

ردودك ردود شاعرة متميزة

كل الشكر الك..


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ماري

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

الملكة العراقية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

عادل نسيم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ما أروع أن ترى انسان يحضن قلبك ويداري مشاعرك ويحسّ بأحاسيسك ويبادلك المشاعر الصادقة ويصون ودك ويحطك بعيونه ويداريك كحدقة عينه ويسهر على راحتك وحياته هي حياتك ويضحي عشانك الغالي والنفيس وما يهمه الا راحتك وسعادتك ، فعلا" هيك انسان عملة نادرة ...لا ...بل جوهرة نادرة فريدة من نوعها


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

متأسفة كليمو ماعم يمشي الحال أعملها مشاركة واحدة رح اعملها على مراحل 
، فعلا" هيك انسان عملة نادرة ...لا ...بل جوهرة نادرة فريدة من نوعها ، مطلوب منا نحافظ عليها قبل ما يفوت الأوان ونندم الندم الكبير اللي ما بعده ندم ونخسر الخسارة العظمى لأنه مش هو الخسران احنا اللي لخسرنا ....


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

وهيك عمل معنا ربنا ومازال مطول اناته علينا وبنهاية لما ما يجي الشخص ويختبر محبته مش الله و الخسران ...احنا اللي ما قدرنا العطية والنعمة اللي وضعها الله بين أيدينا وما اعطيناها القيمة العظيمة التي تستحقها.


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ما في وصف ممكن يليق لهيك موضوع سوى نقدر النعمة العظيمة التي وضعها الله أمامنا ونحافظ عليها ونعبده العبادة التي تليق بشخصه نحن الأثنين كجسد وروح ونفس واحدة .

وبالحق أقول ما بينزل هيك موضوع الا مشرف مبارك بجد مثلك يا كليمو الغالي


----------



## marmora jesus (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

وهو فين الانسان ده ؟
صعب جدا تلاقيه الايام دي
ميرسي ليك جدا يا كليمو
فعلا موضوع مميز
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

فعلا كليمو ما اروع واجمل هذا الاحساس
ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

صدقيني يامرمورتي في هيك ناس رائعين ومحبين ...يمكن انتي بتقليلي عم تنظري ..لا يا صديقتي العزيزة دي واقع حقيقي أحنا اللي بينصنعه مش الناس اللي حوالينا ...أنا بشتغل أول شئ على حالي ...قبل الآخرين لأنه بالنهاية مش الآخرين حيتحاسبوا بدلا" عني ..أنا اللي رح أتحاسب


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

والدنيا ما بتخلى في مثل بيقول " اذا خليت خربت " وبالمعنى الدارج أصابع الكف مش زي بعضها ...والناس أجناس وطباع فيها الوحش وفيها الكويس ...مش الكل كويس ...ومش الكل وحش ...وحتى الانسان الوحش في شئ نقدر بنعمة الرب نطلعه منه بالمحبة وبالحكمة المعطاة لنا من الله..لا زم نعرف كيف نشتغل صح حتى تكون النهاية صح


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

المشكلة أنو احنا بننظر للي حوالينا وللزمن اللي وصلنا مثل ما قيل في الكتاب " الانسان ينظر الى العينيين أما الله فالى الداخل ...احنا ننظر للقشور ونغلف ننظر للأهم والباقي ...لكن عزيزتي احنا اللي بنخلي الدنيا حلوة وبتتعاش حتى لو هي ما بتتعاش صحيح في الحياة في صدمات ومآسي وحوادث مؤلمة لا يخلو الأمر ..


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

لكن في شئ حلو أحنا مع بعض ككتلة محبة ومتكاتفة نصنع الفرق ونكون مميزين .لكان شو اللي بيخلي أولاد الله مختلفين ومميزين عن أولاد العالم ...أكيد عزيزتي بالمحبة الصادقة والعملية، وصدقيني الله خلقنا لنكون فرحين سعداء ..لكن احنا اللي بنختار الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الألم والموت والتعاسة


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

صدقيني في شخص في المنتدى هو من خلفية أخرى قرأت عبارة قالها واعجبتني ومنحتني تصميم ومثابرة " أنا حبيت هذا المنتدى وبحيه لأني وجدت أسرة متعاضدة محبة متكاتفة من كافة الأجناس والديانات بتحب بعضها بغض النظر عن امور اخرى ...احنا بالنهاية بشر ..لكن اللي بيحركنا وبيعيش فينا هو ربنا


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

وكل شخص فيه الرب حي في داخله ثقي تماما" رح يصدر منه سمات الرب في حياته أولا" ثم تلقائيا" رح تنعكس على الآخرين وبتصنع فرق والمحبة بالنهاية تصنع المعجزات " بيقول أيوب : " قد علمت انك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر "...


----------



## اني بل (12 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

ميرسي كليمو لأنك سمحتلي أن عبر عن وجهة نظري المتفاءلة بالرب ،وربنا يبارك ما تنزله من مواضيع يا مبارك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



joyful song قال:


> ما في وصف ممكن يليق لهيك موضوع سوى نقدر النعمة العظيمة التي وضعها الله أمامنا ونحافظ عليها ونعبده العبادة التي تليق بشخصه نحن الأثنين كجسد وروح ونفس واحدة .
> 
> وبالحق أقول ما بينزل هيك موضوع الا مشرف مبارك بجد مثلك يا كليمو الغالي



*

الله يا جورجينا وصفك ااموضوع اروع من المضوع نفسه

شكري الجزيل الكاختى

يسوع يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*



marmora jesus قال:


> وهو فين الانسان ده ؟
> صعب جدا تلاقيه الايام دي
> ميرسي ليك جدا يا كليمو
> فعلا موضوع مميز
> ربنا معاك ويباركك​




ممكن يا مرمورة

لو دورنا نلاقي مع

اعترافي بقلتهم

الشكر لمرورك العطر


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

*جورجينا يعني مش عارف ماذا اقول لك

انما الشكر لا يكفيكي

يسوع يباركك*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 فبراير 2010)

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان*

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان...  
يسال عنك ان غبت...يقترب منك اذا بعدت...  
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان في الدنيا يخاف عليك...  
يحبك و يرعاك...يشاركك الفرح والسعادة...والالم  
ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا...  
فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا تفرحون معا...وتحزنون معا...  
وتتالمون معا ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان  
يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطات...  
ويلتمس لك العذر ان اسات...  
ما اجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك...ويدافح عنك...  
ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك...  
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان...  
يشدد من ارزك ان ضعفت و يشجعك ان جبنت...  
ينصحك ان اخطات...  
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان كاتما للسر...  
حافظا للعهد وفيها للوعد....  
صادق السان والقلب.....  
ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان يشعرك بالراحة والامان...  
انة مهما حدث اختلاف او وقعت مشاكل بينكم...  
لن يتخلي عنك تشعر بتمسكة بك للاخر....  
لحظة في حياتك شعور يزيد ثقتك بنفسك...  
ويذهب الخوف عنك...  
راحة وامان لن تزول...  
بل تزيد مع مرور الوقت.... *​


----------



## فادية (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان*

*تسلم ايديك على الكلام الجميل*
*ينقل الى القسم  العام فرع الكتابات*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان*



> ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان في الدنيا يخاف عليك...
> يحبك و يرعاك...يشاركك الفرح والسعادة...والالم
> ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا...
> فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا تفرحون معا...وتحزنون معا...
> ...


*كلمات جميلة جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انســـــــــــان...*

*روووووووعة ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان...*

*    ما اجمل ان يكون لديك      انسان​ ​   يسال عنك ان غبت ........ يقترب منك اذا بعدت​ ​  **    ما اجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا      انســــــــــــــــــــــــان*​ ​ *  يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك​ يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح والسعاده ..... والالم
    ما اجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا ..... فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا​ تفرحون معا.... تحزنون معا ...... وتتألمون معــــا​  *​ *  ما اجمل ان يكون لديك      انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان*​ ​ *  يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك      العذر ان له اسأت​ ما اجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ... ويدافع عنك ... ويقطع لسان من      يتكلم عليك​  *​ *  ما اجمل ان يكون لديك      انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان*​ ​ *    يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت*​ *    ويشجعك ان جبنت ... ينصحك ان اخطأت*​ *  ​  ما اجمل ان يكون لديك      انســـــــــــــــــــــــــــان​ ​  **    كاتما للسر ............ .حافظا للعهد*​ *    وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب*​ * فاذا كنت      تملك هذا الشخص ...... فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت*​ * فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله على      نعمته عليك*​ * انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه      كنز مفقود*​ * اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا*​ ​ *  وما اجمل ان يكون هذا      الانســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
*
*فى الدنيا*




*منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان...*

*شكرا لروعه الكلمات

موضوع معبر جدا

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل ان يكون لديك انسان...*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا لروعه الكلمات
> 
> موضوع معبر جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكم​*


الشكر لربنا أستاذى
وميرسى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*

*ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*

* يسال عنك ان غبت ........ يقترب منك اذا بعدت مااجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــان
يخاف عليك ..... يحــــــــبك
يرعاك ... يشاركك الفرح
والسعاده.....والالم*​*
مااجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا
.....فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا

تفرحون معا.... تحزنون معا.....
وتتألمون معــــا

مااجمل ان يكون لديك
انســــــــــان
يحسن الظن بك ويغفر لك ان
اخطأت .... ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت

مااجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك ويدافع عنك...

ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك
مااجمل ان يكون لديك

انســــــــــــان
يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت
ويشجعك ان جبنت...ينصحك ان اخطأت

مااجمل ان يكون لديك
انســــــــــــــــــان
كاتما للسر............ .حافظا للعهد
وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب
فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...

فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت
فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله
على نعمته عليك
انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان
الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود
اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا


 منقول ​​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*

*كلام حلو جدا
شكرا كووينا
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*




> فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت
> فحافظ عليه كعينيك واحمد الله
> على نعمته عليك
> انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان
> ...


كلام جميل جدا...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## اني بل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*

حلووووة كثثثير يا امووورة 
هنيئاً لاختياارك الموفق
ربنا يبااركك


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*

*مااجمل ان يكون لديك
انســــــــــــــــــان
كاتما للسر............ .حافظا للعهد
وفيا للوعد ............ ....... صادق اللسان والقلب
فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص ...

فهنيئا لك به ......... فقد ربحت

لو تقدري تدليني

بيتوجد فين
ههههههههههههه
ممكن بالاحلام

يا ريت يا تاسوني

مشكورة انتِ عملتِ اللي عليكي

الباقي نلاقيه
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان*




> *ما اجمل آن يكون لديك انسان
> 
> يسال عنك ان غبت
> يقترب منك اذا بعدت مااجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انســــــان
> ...



*
كلمات مؤثره جداا شكرااااااا

راااااائع راااائع راااائع

​*


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

*الحياة دمعتان ...*

الحيــاة دمعـتان ..






دمعــة لقاء ودمعــة وداع ..


والأصعب من ذلك دمعة لقاء بعد الفــــراق​





_مااجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انسانـ_​ 
_يسال عنك إن غبت ••••_​ 
_يقترب منك إذا بعدت !!_​ 



_مااجمل ان يكون لديك فى الدنيا انسانـ_​ 



_يخاف عليك •••• يحــبــك_​ 
_يرعاك •• يشاركك الفرح والسعاده •• والالم_​ 
_مااجمل ان تندمج ارواحكم معا •• فتصبحوا قلبا وعقلا واحدا_​ 
_تفرحون معا •• •• تحزنون معا •• وتتألمون معــــا_​ 




_مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسانـ_​ 
_يحسن الظن بك ويغفرلك ان اخطأت •• ••_​ 
_ويلتمس لك العذر ان له اسأت_​ 
_مااجمل ان يحفظ غيبتك •• •• ويدافع عنك •• ••_​ 
_ويقطع لسان من يتكلم عليك_​ 




_مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسانـ_​ 
_يشدد من ازرك ان ضعفت_​ 
_ويشجعك ان جبنت •••• ينصحك ان اخطأت_​ 





_مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسانـ_​ 
_كاتما للسر •• حافظا للعهد_​ 
_وفيا للوعد •••• صاق اللسان والقلب_​ 





_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_•_​ 
_فاذا كنت تملك هذا الشخص •• فهنيئا لك به _
_فقد ربحت_​ 


_فحافظ عليه كعينيك •• واحمد الله على نعمته عليك_​ 


_انسان كهذا فى هذا الزمان الذى نعيشه كنز مفقود_​ 


_اذا وجدته لا تجعله يضيع منك هباءا_​ 
_ومااجمل ان يكون انسانـ فى الدنيا_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*

موضوع مميز فعلا
مرسي ليك انريكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*

*موضوع مميز وجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع مميز فعلا
> مرسي ليك انريكي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


نورتي يا ملكة

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع مميز وجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


الاحمل مرورك الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*

*موضوع جميل جداا

تسلم ايديك انريكي​*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*

موضوع روووووووووعة
 شكرا ليك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*

*موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرسى يا اتريكى
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> 
> تسلم ايديك انريكي​*[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



أنجيلا قال:


> موضوع روووووووووعة
> شكرا ليك​


الاروع مرورك يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



Hero_M.G قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> ميرسى يا اتريكى
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


مرسي كتير على مرورك الجميل

نورت

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*




_مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسانـ_​ 
_كاتما للسر •• حافظا للعهد_​ 
_وفيا للوعد •••• صاق اللسان والقلب_​ 

مع الاعتراف بصعوبة ذلك

انما نتمنى دائما هذا

شكرا انريكي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*

تسلم ايدك يا انريكي


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



كليمو قال:


> _مااجمل ان يكون لديك انسانـ_​
> _كاتما للسر •• حافظا للعهد_​
> _وفيا للوعد •••• صاق اللسان والقلب_​
> 
> ...


كلامك صح كليمو

نورت الموضوع كله

الرب يباركك


----------



## انريكي (17 مارس 2011)

*رد: الحياة دمعتان ...*



روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا انريكي


نورتي يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------

